# My do it all farm dog (Catahoula) very long



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

My do it all farm dog (Catahoula) very long ally for catahoulas. I figured i would make a post on my success story to help out both threads

Last september my dad said he was buying me a catahoula for a house warming gift. Also when my son gets old enough she will be at his side roaming the farm. So we drove down to louisiana to pick up one from a champion bloodline. Her father and mother were both national or world (cant remember) at baying competitions. And many awards for hunting hogs. 

Fast forwards several months. At 6 months we had a coyote and a bobcat come onto the property. I was in fear of my chickens and goats so I started keeping an eye out for them. One day I got a shot and took out the bobcat. She ran off and up a tree a few feet away. I turned her loose to see what she would do. Never hunting before in her life but as soon as I took her to the spot she ran right to the tree and found where the bobcat was hiding. Pretty impressive. About 2 weeks later my wife heard her barking way different and aggresively. My wife hit the front door just intime to see my 6 year old pup hot on the tail of a full grown coyote. My wife chased but there were too gone too fast. 20 mins later she showed back up. The coyote never has. That is almost the only time we have had a predator attack. Except one night, I was out of town and my wife brought Bonnie in because she was just parking. Not really at anything just stretching her vocal cords. That night, something popped he head off a chicken while it was in my kennel. So it goes to show that even though she hasnt fought something everynight, her presence alone keeps everything off my land. She is only 10 months old now and still has done her job flawlessly.

Now to the training, this dog did attack to of my chickens and plucked them. One survived one didnt. She was trying to kill them just playing. She would also get just alittle too rough for my liking with my goats. Also she liked to chase my truck down the driveway to the road. Everyone said get rid of her. But she was doing too much on the farm for me to do that. So I had a shock collar from the past and strapped it on her. I took her around the animals and shocked her when they showed them attention. Also when she chased the cars. Then started working with her through the windows so she didnt relate the shock to me. 

Today at 10 months old she doesnt have a single bad habbit and still protects that farm perfectly. She gets along with all the animals even eats with them. The only time she will chase a chicken away is when they get close to her bowl on the porch. But she never attacks. Just runs to her bowl and chases them off. 

I would recommend them for anyone who needs a farm dog. they are commonly used for hunting, protection, and even cattle work. They are great at herding and are used to take down bulls that wont go to the pen.


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Very nice story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I have one. Always have had at least one. Will be probably getting a 2nd one. I work hogs with mine. I'm hoping to get him started on cattle. They're smart enough to be able to hunt hogs and herd cattle then tree squirrels.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 15, 2011)

My sister has one, and he is awesome. 

edited to add, he will not touch livestock, but will kill any possum/****/skunk/chipmunk he can get his mouth on. He got 16 chipmunks in one day, lol. Best loyal farm dog around.


----------

